# AHHHH BOOOOO!!!



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

I lost one my rhoms today







and I have no idea why! When I came home from work this morning I noticed that one of my rhoms acting and looked a lil weird. He looked very weak, and he had a sh*t string hanging from his ass, which I think is weird (first time seeing this on a P). He was hiding behind the powerhead, not chasing any of the feeders I threw in, basically not being active like usual. So I checked my water parameters, they were all good, PH 7.1, nitrite 0, ammonia 0.. So I went to bed and when I got up this evening I went to go check on him HE WAS F*CK'N FLOATING. What the hell is going on?!?!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry man...


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Anyone got any ideas??


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

What size was your rhom?

Did you change the water recently?
If so, how much % did you change?

What other types of fish did you have with him?

What setup did you have him in? (tank size, filter type, pix plz, etc.)

Very sorry to hear, let's see if we can figure out what went wrong....

Sorry for the lost...


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

that sucks, cuz! real tough loss, sorry bro!


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> What size was your rhom?
> 
> Did you change the water recently?
> If so, how much % did you change?
> ...


 my rhom was about 2".

the last time i did a water change was a 1.5 - 2 weeks ago, about 25% - 30%.

there is 3 small danios .5" - 1"(new addition to tank), like 4 feeders, and 4 live plants.

he was in a 55gal with a fluval 204, ugf with 2 powersweep 214 powerheads.

sorry man dont have a digi cam.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

When did you add those dinos, they might be the reason. I can't think of anything else, because it wasn't caused my water change (1.5-2 weeks ago), and chemistry is perfect in your water. Maybe it is something he ate? I doubt it will be feeders, dinos, etc. And that long string of poop might be related to what that rohm ate?

Think acting weird, think sickness. I am almost sure the death reason was related to sickness, and since he was young he couldn't take it. It might be that something entered the water without you knowing. Check for more clues.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thAT sucks


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

disease from feeders. i've had 50 feeders struck down in my feeder tank all struck down by a parasite. it entered through the gills and when they died exited through the anal fin and moved on to the next victim. the parasites move quick because the feeders actually go for the little wormies and not realize its not food


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Long, white stringy feces is usually a sign of internal parasites (Hexamita).



> disease from feeders. i've had 50 feeders struck down in my feeder tank all struck down by a parasite. it entered through the gills and when they died exited through the anal fin and moved on to the next victim. the parasites move quick because the feeders actually go for the little wormies and not realize its not food










You actually saw this???


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

DonH said:


> Long, white stringy feces is usually a sign of internal parasites (Hexamita).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes sir, hanging out of my rhoms butt.


----------

